

Sell the problem _and_ the solution... - jgamman
http://www.badscience.net/2008/09/the-medicalisation-of-everyday-life/

======
KevBurnsJr
_" ... alternative therapists, the media, and the drug industry all conspire
to sell us reductionist, bio-medical explanations for problems that might more
sensibly and constructively be thought of as social, political, or personal."_

 _< rant>_ Bingo. Unfortunately, I feel that most in our society will continue
to have difficulty coming to this level of understanding until they can learn
to see the purpose of their lives as more than the mere avoidance of death. A
testament to the depravity of our destructive consumerist culture. _< /rant>_

Though a more appropriate takeaway in this context might be a recognition of
the genius of the pharmaceutical industry in their ability to define(or
invent) problems to create markets for their solution.

(no matter how grotesquely obvious, destructive and unintelligent)
<http://abilify.com>

------
zby
'Easy solutions' is such an easy target.

------
gaius
Wanting to eat healthy food is the mark of a right-wing lunatic?
Rrriiiigghtt...

